# Top Kick c4500 Payload Capacity



## J&D (Jan 8, 2007)

To whom can answer would be awesome.

I am looking into a 2003 GMC top kick c4500. It has a 12ft landscape dump on it. 

My question:

Does anyone know the payload capacity on this truck? Or can anyone tell me, if you own one, how much weight you have loaded in it. Cause we all over load our trucks. 

I have tried to search this on the net and have not come up with many concrete answers.

Thanks in advance


----------



## concreteguy (Nov 10, 2006)

Not sure what it weighs but the GVW is probably 17,500. I have a 5500 and the GVW is 19,500. The way mine sits, I can probably haul 7-8 K


----------



## dgterp (Dec 7, 2011)

We have a 2007 with a 12' flat bed dump. We haul 4 pallets of salt(2500# each) routinely. Guessing we are severely over weight but the truck doesn't seem to notice.


----------



## J&D (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks. Would you recommend buying?


----------



## dgterp (Dec 7, 2011)

With the Duramax and Allison transmission it has been a great truck. Turning radius is a plus as well


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

There should be a GVW tag near the drivers door.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

So does the truck hold more on lawnsite or plowsite? Will it carry 3 tons of bricks or 3 tons of feathers?


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Just look on the door it'll tell you


----------



## alfman (Sep 27, 2001)

I also have a 2003 4500. My GVW on the door jamb is 16,000. Empty weight is approx 10,000. So legally a 3 ton load is max. I have had loaders at the stone yard put 6 in when I tell them 3 and the truck handles it fine even with a s185 bobcat on back, thank goodness the job was right down the street.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I'd imagine you're not supposed to haul over four yards with a 4500 or a 5500 but, there is a guy in my area that puts six yards on his 5500's. I don't know how those small trucks can handle but, they seem to do okay.


----------



## m297 (Aug 27, 2007)

They made 2 different rated trucks in the C4500, 16000 and 17500, depends how it was out fitted from the factory.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

3 Tons legal, 5 tons max

6 Tons if your going down the street..


----------

